# How long does it take for the Nifedipine to leave your body before you go in labor?



## Brayden2005 (Nov 10, 2005)

I am 35 weeks and 4 days and have experienced pre term labor 2 times. The last time i was in pre term labor i was having contractions every 2-3 minutes but they didn't bother me. I am 70% effaced and 2cm dialated and I was put on the nasty Mag Sulfate and then was weened off of it and put on Nifedipine and the shot. I have had the steroid shot so my baby's lungs would develop faster. The Nifedipine and the shot were not working so i was told that they were going to let nature take its course since both the doctor and I didn't want to get put back on the Mag. I was in the hospital for 6 days and my cervix stayed the same so they tried the Nifedipine again and it slowed down my contractions and eventually stopped them. I got sent home on the pill and moderate bed rest. At 36 weeks my doctor says that I will be not taking the pill anymore because a 36 week baby can live safely. I am just wondering how long will it take the Nifedipine to leave my body before i go into labor or when i stop taking the pills will my uterus just start contracting again and will i go into labor? If someone has a answer i would really appreciate it..


----------



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

man that suxs


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm not sure how long the nifedipine takes to leave your body, but if you took it orally or by injection, probably not more than a few hours. As to when you will go into labor, that is anyone's guess. You could any time now, or you could make it to your due date or even beyond! Even with pre-term labor, if they are able to stop it, you could still be pregnant a lot longer. Good luck cookin' that little one, and I hope your baby comes home soon, and healthy!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I had three bouts of preterm labor, and spent a total of 7 days in the hospital on mag sulfate, and the I was on oral nifedipine until 36 weeks. I went off the nifedipine, and it was three weeks exactly before DD was born. She was born at exactly 39 weeks. I was fully effaced, and 3 cm, from about 31 weeks.

Honestly, I've become a little sceptical about the effectiveness of tocolytic drugs (mag sulfate, terbutaline, nifedipine, etc.). The research I've done seems to indicate that they are only effective in the short-term, like to buy a little time to transfer mom to a larger hospital with an NICU, or to allow for steroid injections for lung maturity. I am pretty convinced that maintenance doses of these drugs, like the nifedipine I took, are pretty useless. If birth is imminent, they will not stop it, and if they seem to "work" it is likely because birth really wasn't imminent.

Anyway, enough of my babbling. My point is basically that the nifedipine leaves your system after about 24 hours, or slightly more, but that does not mean you will necessarily labor and delivery any time soon.

HTH!

BTW, good luck and best wishes. I hope that your baby's birth, whenever it happens, is a wonderful experience, and that baby is healthy.


----------



## Brayden2005 (Nov 10, 2005)

llyra- thanks for the information. I actually went to the doctor today and they said that on sunday I am to stop taking the Nifedipine, so i guess we will see what happens from there. They mostly think that I will go after I stop taking them. I kind of want her here now but then I don't. I think my most part is being scared that my water is going to break and not knowing what to do.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

If you see an OB and are having a hospital birth, then if your water breaks, especially if you are less than full term, go to labor and delivery. You can also just call your doctor and see what he/she wants you to do in this situation, but most will advise going to L&D right away if you are under 37 weeks. Over 37 weeks (term) you might be told that as long as the water is clear that you can stay at home until your labor progresses, at which point they will want you to come in. Most OB's are not comfortable with you having broken water for more than 24 hours without antibiotics.

If your baby was born now, he/she would be fine, but could have some trouble breathing at first, might require a little oxygen. There would be a greater chance of jaundice, and of course, the baby would be small. Also, he/she might be very sleepy and have some difficulty nursing at first. Those are the most common problems with a baby that is only mildly premature. It is unlikely that the baby would need to spend much (if any) time in the NICU unless the jaundice was worse than usual.

I had a baby at 36 weeks and one at 33 weeks. Those 3 weeks make a vast difference, let me tell you. The 36 weeker was breathing on her own, and went home after 2 days. The 33 weeker was in the NICU for 23 days. Both are happy and healthy now. I had premature rupture of membranes both times, btw.


----------



## Brayden2005 (Nov 10, 2005)

Lousli-- My ob has told me to go straight to Labor and Delivery but my only problem is that i live 45 minutes away from the hospital. Since I have already had the steroid shot my baby will be fine and won't (hopefully) need NICU. If she does possibly need NICU she will have to be transferred to another hospital becuase the hospital that I will be delivering at isn't equipped for babies that need major care. The hospital that I am delivering at won't deliver you unless you are 36 weeks and further becuase they aren't equipped so you automatically get sent to another hospital which is like 45 minutes away from there. My baby weighed 5lbs 6 oz. the last time i had a sonogram which was when i was in the hospital which was 2 weeks ago so she is probably aout 6 right now so she will be an ok weight.


----------



## granolamom (Sep 30, 2002)

Brayden2005 - Prayers and blessings to you mmama, please keep us posted.


----------



## Brayden2005 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone... I guess on Sunday we will see what happens..


----------



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

Brayden2005- I think everything will turn out just fine. Pretty soon our baby girls will be able to lay next to each other. Hopefully soon. Hannah needs a laymate. LOL


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

I went into labor at 32 weeks, had the mag sulfate for 3 days and steroid shots and went home to be on bedrest for 4 weeks. I went into labor again on the way home from the hospital (3 hr drive) And went straight to my hospital. They gave me terbutaline shots and wanted to admit me. I drank a bunch of water and my ctx stopped. I was on nifedipine until 35 weeks. I went into labor the day I hit 36 weeks. Whew.

Aside from a 2-day stay for jaundice, my dd was a healthy 6lbs 4oz. She didn't need help breathing and nursed pretty well. Hang in there! My dd is a little smaller, but is a healthy 17lbs at 5 months. Good luck!


----------



## Brayden2005 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks dani76- Today i stopped taking the Nifedipine and have a doctors appt. on Tuesday if i don't go into labor. I wish it would hurry and get here so I can get it over with.


----------



## momofseven2008 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was wondering myself about Nifedipine.. I am 33.2 weeks pregnant. I experienced pre-term labor twice now. First at 28 weeks, took injections for lung maturity, and dilated to 1cm. Second time round @ 32.6 weeks. Had contractions every 3-4 minutes gave me Nifedipine by the time that kicked in I was at 3cm and stayed all weekend in labor and delivery until Sunday afternoon which they discharged me. Before I had left I was still @ 3cm with no changes nor contractions. My last pregnancy I delivered @ 34.3 weeks. This is the first pregnancy that I ever experienced preterm labor twice and taking the steriod shots along with Nifedipine. I am hoping to make it through the weekend til the 24th which I have a Dr Appt. So those that are in the same boat as me your not alone...


----------

